# Tanning hides? Is it nessasary?



## Sphinxx (May 17, 2007)

Hi to all, i have only just joined so im very new to this. I have read all the forums below and few pages on BUT, noticed one member stating that he/she just puts the hide in water then leaves in sun out of reach of pests for few days? My question being, if i simply work flesh and fat off the skin, can it just be rinsed and left? will it just go stiff but still safe (not go rotton or stink)? Hope i havent repeated another post pages on from what i read up to, thanx.


----------

